

MiniMaps for iOS: The map for your day at a glance - daretorant
http://startupb.us/1fTKOwR
MiniMap is a dynamic map inspired by video games that turns your calendar into a visual compass of your life.  We don’t just provide a map of directions to one place.  We provide a map of directions for your day and your life.
======
CliqueCity
Sounds Great!!!!

------
l2succes
Awesome idea!!

